
Unintended Consequences, Part I: What if Chrysler was not bailed out in 1980? - kaboro
https://ritholtz.com/2020/04/unintended-consequences-part-i-what-if-chrysler-was-not-bailed-out-in-1980/
======
andysandwich
Article talks about how a Chrysler bankruptcy would have made remaining
automakers more competitive, particularly vs Japanese brands.

It should also mention that public would have had more money to spend on other
things because 1) cheaper cars, and 2) they would have kept the money that was
spent on the bailout. That could also have created jobs that the UAW was
afraid of losing.

The increased productivity could then have been spent on transitioning the
Chrysler workers.

------
frankharv
I would argue that Chrysler did not invent the SUV. Kaiser Jeep 1963 Wagoneer
and 1966 Jeepster Commando were popular SUV's and the 1979 AMC Eagle was the
first crossover SUV. Otherwise I really like the premise of too big to fail
and how it has affected the US.

------
valuearb
Chrysler would have reorganized under the bankruptcy code, shed the pensions
hobbling it and emerged as the most competitive US automaker.

